

Craig's List founder Craig Newmark live interview - sbuxrox
http://www.clubenetwork.com/index.php?option=com_seyret&Itemid=45&task=videodirectlink&id=238

======
donna
Case Western also did an interview
[http://www.case.edu/magazine/fallwinter2008/craignewmark.htm...](http://www.case.edu/magazine/fallwinter2008/craignewmark.html)

